

How to deploy your code from GitHub automatically - markchristian
http://shinyplasticbag.posterous.com/how-to-deploy-your-code-from-github-automatic

======
generalk
Soon: google for 'inurl:github_update.php' and click each result.

Better alternative: use something like Capistrano to automate deployments.
It's not Heroku-style automatic after a push, but it's pretty close.

Still, points for ingenuity.

~~~
zbanks
github_update.php wouldn't be linked to by any of your pages, so it shouldn't
show up in the google index. You could also force it to accept some password
as a GET parameter for a wee bit more security.

I agree though, this is still a really simple way to automate deployment.

~~~
markchristian
Note that I didn't actually call my own github_update.php, and there's no
reason for anyone else to — call it whatever you'd like.

------
xorglorb
Also, why should a web server have R+W access to a directory it's serving? It
should be RO, or at worst, R+X. (Excluding an uploads directory)

~~~
Udo
Well, (semi) automatic updates would be one use case, as the article details.
Furthermore, many apps do require write access to at least a couple of
directories to write log files and static content.

------
calloc
How about just adding the Git repo as a remote, and pushing to it over SSH?

~~~
markchristian
The point was magic, automatic updates.

------
progrium
lol, webhooks

~~~
markchristian
Yeah, that was my first thought, too.

------
sabat
Security issues abound, although I'm sure there are ways to make this
adequately safe to do.

Me, I do something vaguely similar, but using Dropbox instead. The webserver
is running on a git repo that is in a Dropbox. When I commit and push to the
repo (locally) the webserver picks up the changes automatically.

